# Heelside Issues!



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, a bit of an issue. I'm a beginner, and while I have no problem doing toeside turns, heelside is a bit of an issue. 

It seems like when I do heelside, my board sort of rotates completely (suddenly i'm riding goofy or wind up in a braking position), or i just fall. 

Again, toeside is easy for me (which also seems strange, as from these forums, it seems like most people have problems with toeside and an easy time with heelside).

Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Don`t forget the back foot! As you mover from the turn initiation phase into the control phase (middle part of the turn) start pressuring the hell edge with the back foot too. This helps "lock" the entire edge of the snowboard into the hill and helps prevent the tail from skidding out.


i'm going to go with this. i see this all the time in level 1 classes - in an effort to focus people on foot steering, there's sometimes way to much emphasis on front foot pressure. students have success initiating a turn with their weight very much over their front foot. once into the control phase of the turn, they keep pressure only on the front foot to the point where the board pivote around the nose and tail of the board swings downhill. before they know it, they've done a flat 180 and they're riding switch.

other symptoms include over-rotation of the shoulders, extension of the rear leg towards the end of the turn and over rotation of the head but, again, my money is on perssure.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

A little interesting update: I went back to the ski shop that sold/setup the board for me, and it turns out they accidently had me set up as a goofy rider while i am regular. In essence, I was riding my board tail end first the entire day. Is it possible this could have something to do with it? 

Also, since i rode like that all day, would it cause any damage to my board?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

awesome, thanks! It is a progression , and what you just described is exactly whats happening. (i'm sure my technique could use some work too, so i'll keep your tips in mind)

Glad to know you cant hurt the board riding switch. Haha i'm such a noob.


----------

